# FOLLISTATIN 344 and ACE-031!!



## TwisT (May 20, 2011)

*Purchase Peptides
​*


----------



## GMO (May 21, 2011)

TwisT said:


> *
> ​*



Nice...I'm all over that Myostatin Inhibitor.


----------



## Phetamine (May 21, 2011)

What would be the testing protacall for lab animals for the Myostatin Inhibitor? Sub-q it would seem but to what dosage for say a chimp?


----------



## dirtybku (May 22, 2011)

ACE-031  This summer will be


----------



## Gfy55 (May 22, 2011)

This stuff seems crazy... Very, very interesting! I read the follistatin is used 50mics daily for 10 days then you have to stop. Is this true? Both peps seem powerful as hell. What will be the prices for them, twist?


----------



## TwisT (May 22, 2011)

Gfy55 said:


> This stuff seems crazy... Very, very interesting! I read the follistatin is used 50mics daily for 10 days then you have to stop. Is this true? Both peps seem powerful as hell. What will be the prices for them, twist?



Not sure on the ACE, but the folli will be 179.99$ for 1mg

-T


----------



## dirtybku (May 22, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Not sure on the ACE, but the folli will be 179.99$ for 1mg
> 
> -T



This is a good reason for use ACE only 10 days


----------



## diedrich (May 23, 2011)

The inhib isnt on the site yet though.

However, what's the difference between follistatin and myostatin inhibitor? I mean both how effective they are and how u take them but also what they do in the body/ how they work.  What i know about the ace is that myostatin controls muscle growth or something and if u inhibit myostatin the muscles basically just grow (but to get real buff like that dog and cows we all seen pictures of wouldnt you need to be on ace like 24/7 for years?) How powerful is it really in just like 2 weeks?

And about folli, im not quite sure about how it works but i think it's got something to do with myostatin, i read that having a shitload of follistatin in the body is the same as inhibiting the myostatin proteine


----------



## dirtybku (May 23, 2011)

diedrich said:


> The inhib isnt on the site yet though.
> 
> ..........of follistatin in the body is the same as inhibiting the myostatin proteine


On the beginning explanation of inhibit = block in this case blocks myostatin in a muscles.
The Follistatin 344 & ACE-031 both are the similar substance, but developed by different people/research institutions.
ACE-031 (Muscle Growth)
[FONT=verdana,geneva]*What is ACE-031?* [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]ACE-031  is an investigational (experimental) drug that is designed to increase  muscle size and strength by blocking proteins that slow down muscle  growth. ACE-031 is a protein drug that is administered by subcutaneous  injection. [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]*How does ACE-031 work on muscle?* [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]Muscle  growth is regulated by proteins in the body that serve as “on” or “off”  switches for muscle production. ACE-031 acts by reducing the “off”  signal that stops muscle production, thus muscles may become larger and  stronger.[/FONT]

[FONT=verdana,geneva]During the course of clinical  trials in healthy adults and in DMD boys, some participants experienced * minor nosebleeds, gum bleeding, and/or small dilated blood vessels  within the skin*. These events all resolved fully upon discontinuation of  treatment. By themselves, the minor *bleeding events and dilated blood  vessels* were not considered to be a serious safety concern for study  subjects. However, based on review of these safety data with* the FDA and  Health Canada, Acceleron has terminated the A031-03 DMD* study and has  suspended enrollment and dosing in the follow-on extension study.  Pending further analysis of safety data and discussion with health  authorities, a new ACE-031 trial for DMD will be planned.[/FONT]


----------



## Daft205 (May 23, 2011)

Excellent news EP- very cutting edge! Should lead to some very interesting experiments/logs.


----------



## TwisT (May 24, 2011)

Daft205 said:


> Excellent news EP- very cutting edge! Should lead to some very interesting experiments/logs.



Thank you!


And thanks to the post above him for helping out.

I always appreciate others chipping in to help answer questions... I do have a life so its hard to hit them all !! 

-T


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 27, 2014)

bump. i would like to know the difference between the two before i make an order.. from what i read so far - follistatin and ace both inhibit myostatin.. but through different means? it appears ace is more powerful because i havent read about any sides from follistatin. i just heard of crazy full body pumps.. like literally every muscle in your body. is it true that these only effect voluntary skeletal muscle?


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 27, 2014)

*ACE-031 and Follistatin work through completely seperate pathways for causing msucle growth. This means there is likely to be a synergistic effect, with the result being spectacular non-AAS induced muscle growth*


----------



## anthonyva (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Guys 
From Australia - who has used this Follistatin 344 for its muscle growth properties - can anyone shed some light on this - interested to see who has used and received results???


----------



## eruption andy (Jun 13, 2015)

hi there if your wanting info please ask away  ive done  lots of research & used the follistatin 344 & acer together put 20lbs on in 6 weeks and took nothing else strength & size
 went crazy i ve been injured and im going to start on it again in 2 weeks


----------



## S1jiujitsu (Jun 27, 2020)

What dose of Ace-031 and Follistatin 344 did you do daily? What was the protocol for doing both together. Was there a synergistic effect?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 20, 2020)

Good news!


----------

